# Early Gravely High/Low planetary assembly



## Beaner2u (Jan 9, 2014)

This video covers the High/Low planetary assemblies prior to Kohler engines on two wheel tractors.

https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=wZZHg0cwySU

Roger,


----------



## Fluid (Nov 28, 2013)

You do a very good job to make it simple for me to understand and fun too.


----------

